# Santa Can't say Ho Ho Ho



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

This is truly absurd...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ha, ha, ha...Absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Why do I have a picture in my mind of Tim Meadow's doing "The Lady's Man" dressed as Santa?


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

HO, HO, HO, who you callin' a HO?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Why do I have a picture in my mind of Tim Meadow's doing "The Lady's Man" dressed as Santa?


_My name is Leon Phelps, and to those of you that are uninitiated, I am an expert in the ways of love. I have made love to many fine ladies from the lowliest bus station skank to the classiest most sophisticated, educated, debutant, high society... bus station skank. 
_


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Anybody remember a few years ago when the movie _Friday After Next_ came out. People made such a stink because in one of the TV ads the announcer said Ho Ho Ho and each time he did it showed a different woman...yeah, probably a little disrespectful...but looking back at what a dumb movie it was, it was actually kind of funny...


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I suppose you might avoid saying it to young women - - -


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Anybody remember a few years ago when the movie _Friday After Next_ came out. People made such a stink because in one of the TV ads the announcer said Ho Ho Ho and each time he did it showed a different woman...yeah, probably a little disrespectful...but looking back at what a dumb movie it was, it was actually kind of funny...


I remember that. _Friday_ was much better. 
btw, nice avatar and quote. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> btw, nice avatar and quote. :icon_smile_big:


LoL...thanks...I thought it was just too good not to use...


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

I'd like to cast a spell on these idiots, some HO-cus Pocus.....maybe use my garden HOE to beat them or better yet run them down with a back-HOE. Seriously, it could be offensive to children, almost ae much as the HOkey-pokey, I'd cry so much after that my mommy would have to give me a package of HO-HO's. Back when I was kid I loved staying in HOtels. Maybe Santa is just a hard core rapper.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Samblau, perhaps you could use your abilities to defend "Ho."


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

samblau said:


> I'd like to cast a spell on these idiots, some HO-cus Pocus.....maybe use my garden HOE to beat them or better yet run them down with a back-HOE. Seriously, it could be offensive to children, almost ae much as the HOkey-pokey, I'd cry so much after that my mommy would have to give me a package of HO-HO's. Back when I was kid I loved staying in HOtels. Maybe Santa is just a hard core rapper.


Christmas in Hollis?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow...the PC Police must have been really bored that day if they decided to pick on Santa. Does Santa call Mrs. Claus his "Ho" when sharing some Ginny Juice with the elves?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> Wow...the PC Police must have been really bored that day if they decided to pick on Santa. Does Santa call Mrs. Claus his "Ho" when sharing some Ginny Juice with the elves?


only if dinner isnt on the table when he comes home...


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

...and the related story was that Santa needs to lose weight, come on now!

Brian


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

vwguy said:


> ...and the related story was that Santa needs to lose weight, come on now!
> 
> Brian


Aw, c'mon Brian! Santa's a victim because all those snotty-nosed kids keep foisting cookies and milk on him. It's their fault he's overweight and he should sue. I bet those cookies even have trans-fats in them, so he could go after Nabisco. Don't get me started on the milk...growth hormones and all, you know. Of course, Santa should only sue the kiddies whose parents household incomes are above $200,000 a year because, according to Senator Charles Rangell, they're super-rich.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

TMMKC said:


> Aw, c'mon Brian! Santa's a victim because all those snotty-nosed kids keep foisting cookies and milk on him. It's their fault he's overweight and he should sue. I bet those cookies even have trans-fats in them, so he could go after Nabisco. Don't get me started on the milk...growth hormones and all, you know. Of course, Santa should only sue the kiddies whose parents household incomes are above $200,000 a year because, according to Senator Charles Rangell, they're super-rich.:icon_smile_big:


In the immortal words of Sol Rosenberg from The Jerky Boys fame "Sue everybody!" 

Brian


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> Aw, c'mon Brian! Santa's a victim because all those snotty-nosed kids keep foisting cookies and milk on him. It's their fault he's overweight and he should sue. I bet those cookies even have trans-fats in them, so he could go after Nabisco. Don't get me started on the milk...growth hormones and all, you know. Of course, Santa should only sue the kiddies whose parents household incomes are above $200,000 a year because, according to Senator Charles Rangell, they're super-rich.:icon_smile_big:


Now _that _was funny! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Then if can't say that,Could he say "Oh,Oh,Oh"?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Howard said:


> Then if can't say that,Could he say "Oh,Oh,Oh"? :icon_smile_big:


What do you mean by that, Howard?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> What do you mean by that, Howard?


If he can't say Ho,Ho,Ho then why can't he just reverse it?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> What do you mean by that, Howard?


That's what Santa says after Mrs. Claus gets in the mood...the "O Face" (see _Office Space_)! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> That's what Santa says after Mrs. Claus gets in the mood...the "O Face" (see _Office Space_)! :icon_smile_big:


LOL...

Santa wants his "Ho Ho Ho" with some "Oh Oh Oh"


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> That's what Santa says after Mrs. Claus gets in the mood...the "O Face" (see _Office Space_)! :icon_smile_big:


The Drewster. LOL, I love that movie.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Howard said:


> If he can't say Ho,Ho,Ho then why can't he just reverse it?


Oh, so _that_ is what you meant. Riiiight...


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Can't believe the news but love the discussion.

What's the actual punishment for digression? Public flogging?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

JRR said:


> LOL...
> 
> Santa wants his "Ho Ho Ho" with some "Oh Oh Oh"


I wonder if Santa eats Ho-Ho's.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

They probably charge him extra for letting him do that.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Could he at least say "Yo,Ho,Ho ( And a Bottle Of Rum)


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Howard said:


> Could he at least say "Yo,Ho,Ho ( And a Bottle Of Rum) :icon_smile_big:


No that could be interpreted as "Yo, Ho...bring me my rum!"


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> No that could be interpreted as "Yo, Ho...bring me my rum!"


I learn something new every day. The last I heard, Santa liked Chivas with a side of Tolberlone.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

In little Saigon Ho has a more bitter and recent connotation. But who are we as a people to let parochial slang supercede the national patois? A few years ago my postal carriers couldn't say 'Merry Christmas' while trying to move left over Rammadan stamps. Christmas has evolved from a holiday not even initially observed to the pivotal period of the greatest economy of the world. Even my jewish aunt puts up a tree, a very german tradition that only recently spread worldwide. Her attitude is " why waste a perfectly good holiday?" It's time we take back some of our culture and self dignity. Either that, or let Saint Nicholas return to the historic Saint celebrated in Orthodoxy and repackage Festivus.


----------

